# مشروع حضانة اطفااااال...........انجدونى يكرمكم ربنا



## عادل سمير جندى (7 مارس 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ............_​اخوانى مهندسين الاجهزة الطبية..

اريد اى شئ عن الحضانة لمشروع تنفيذى للترم هذا.... baby in cubators

اكرمكم الله عز وجل,,,انجدونى لو سمحتم الترم هيخلص بسرعة:8: وانا مش لقى حاجات كويسة عن المشروع!!!!!!!:82:


_اهم ما ابحث_ ("الدوائر الالكترونية للحضانة") ومكونتها وما فيها من تفصيل التركيب:55:

وكل من يكثر ويقدم كل ما حصد عند الله اكتر​


----------



## عادل سمير جندى (13 مارس 2009)

*مشروع عمل حضانة اطفال....انجدووووووووونى*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ............*​*اخوانى مهندسين الاجهزة الطبية..*

*اريد اى شئ عن الحضانة لمشروع تنفيذى للترم هذا.... baby in cubators*

*اكرمكم الله عز وجل,,,انجدونى لو سمحتم الترم هيخلص بسرعة:8: وانا مش لقى حاجات كويسة عن المشروع!!!!!!!:82:*


*اهم ما ابحث ("الدوائر الالكترونية للحضانة") ومكونتها وما فيها من تفصيل التركيب:55:*

*وكل من يكثر ويقدم كل ما حصد عند الله اكتر*​


----------



## hanan mohamed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا اريد معلومات عن حضانه الاطفال مثل (الدائرة الكهربية الخاصة بها-وصور للحضانه -وشكل كل عنصر) وياريت المعلومات بسرعة لانى محتاجها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ان شاء الله انكم تتوفقوا في اعمالكم و مشاريعكم

أخي و أختي إذهبوا الى هذه المشاركة لعلكم تجدون ما تبحثون عنه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166901.html

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

و أيضا هذه المشاركة سوف تنفعكم باذن الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105478.html

أخوكم م. عيسى


----------



## soma-20 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

تفضل أخي... 
الملفات في المرفقات ,,,
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح في مشروعك


----------



## عادل سمير جندى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواااااااانى جزاكم الله كل خير ويسير بأمرة تعالى ما تفعلون فى حياتكم العملية وشكرا مرة اخرى
اخوكم المهندس تحت التخرج :عادل سمير


----------



## hanan mohamed (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ع المعلومات الجديدة وجزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسانتكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم اخواني المهندسين على ردودكم الطيبة
وما فعلناه من واجبنا لا اكثر

مع تحياتي...
م. عيسى


----------

